

A Real Turing Machine Running The Busy Beaver - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/a-real-turing-machine-running-the-busy-beaver/

======
rauljara
11 minutes 7 seconds to run 107 steps. 667 seconds to run 107 steps. That
machine is about a 0.16 hz processor. And yet still I want one so badly...

------
mdg
pkrummins is the Lil' Wayne of blogging.

~~~
pkrumins
What is that supposed to mean?!

~~~
mdg
You and Lil' Wayne both are consistent and put out lots of material.

